# Name?



## Aravan (Mar 17, 2011)

I am writing a fantasy novel, and I am stuck 'cause I don't have a name for one of the elves.
I'm not asking for a name, but I need some inspiration! Please help!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 17, 2011)

Elves, huh? Some of the best Elven characters are those I've read in Warcraft lore as well as LOTR lores. Check them out, their links are here: Elf - WoWWiki, Elf (Middle Earth) - Wikipedia


----------



## Aravan (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks


----------

